# Garage Shop Super Hero



## TheRealAverageJoe (May 29, 2015)

This is a fun timelapse video of the aftermath after a lot of work. Hope y'all enjoy!!!

Garage Shop Super Hero:


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm exhausted.
That feller needs to establish a work triangle.
Bill


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought maybe a car could get in - but no luck.


----------



## TheRealAverageJoe (May 29, 2015)

No cars in the shop!!! That was my demand when we moved in.


> Thought maybe a car could get in - but no luck.
> 
> - oldretiredjim


No cars in the shop!!! That was my demand when we moved in


----------



## TheRealAverageJoe (May 29, 2015)

> I m exhausted.
> That feller needs to establish a work triangle.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


I can be a little ADD at times


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

My favorite part is the dog! She/He looks right at home there in the shop with ya.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's an interesting and entertaining video. Next time have a rest and watch the dog for a while - even if the dog just sits still. You've earned it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Joe, You need a workshop in the worst way!!! Somewhere you can hide with your dog!!!


----------



## TheRealAverageJoe (May 29, 2015)

> Joe, You need a workshop in the worst way!!! Somewhere you can hide with your dog!!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


I agree, we need to convince the wife to let me build a shop.


----------

